# Pay it forward... The TPF ELLO.CO invite thread..



## TheLost (Sep 30, 2014)

I will give out ONE ello.co invite (via PM) to the first person that responds to this post and asks for it (you can respond all you want and make fun of ello.co, but the invite only goes to people that want it.) 

RULES!!!

When you get your invite you must:
1) Acknowledge you got the invite in this thread
2) Offer one (or more) of your Invites on this thread (send via PM)

Then that person must do the same... and so on.. and so on.. etc...

WARNING!!!
If you receive an invite but do not 'pay it forward' in this thread you will suffer the curse of bad karma!  You will forever be marked as a kill-joy-party-pooper!  Your guilt will start affecting your photography! Your family will be marked with shame...  you have been warned!

Lets start flooding ELLO with TPF'ers!


----------



## waday (Sep 30, 2014)

I want it and will pay it forward! 

ETA: Please! Sorry, forgot to add that...


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 30, 2014)

I'll take one ELLO .. I'm curious about that new site.
so waday can invite me .... and i'll do the next.


----------



## TheLost (Sep 30, 2014)

waday said:


> I want it and will pay it forward!
> 
> ETA: Please! Sorry, forgot to add that...



Invite sent to waday..  

The karma clock is ticking @waday... pay it forward!!!


----------



## TheLost (Sep 30, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> I'll take one ELLO .. I'm curious about that new site.
> so waday can invite me .... and i'll do the next.



Check your PM/Conversations/whatever...

Your karma clock is also ticking @astroNikon


----------



## jsecordphoto (Sep 30, 2014)

I've been seeing other photographers on Facebook talk about this...what exactly is ello? I know it's social media but what's it all about?


----------



## SnappingShark (Sep 30, 2014)

I'll take the next up!!


----------



## waday (Sep 30, 2014)

TheLost said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > I'll take one ELLO .. I'm curious about that new site.
> ...


Thanks @TheLost! Got my invite and all signed up!

@astroNikon, check your PM!


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 30, 2014)

okay I'm ready for someone to PM me


----------



## TheLost (Sep 30, 2014)

waday said:


> @astroNikon, check your PM!



Doh! i was feeling nice so i already gave one to @astroNikon...

@BrightByNature wants one though   (you can just send the same invite code to him)


----------



## pjaye (Sep 30, 2014)

I just pm'd BrightbyNature but if he's already given his away, can I have an invite please!


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 30, 2014)

i  sent an invite code to brightbynature

I emailed an invite code
you go to  ..   ello.co/join
to ut the invite code in their system and then join


----------



## sm4him (Sep 30, 2014)

Sure, I'll try it. But now I'm kinda confused about who my invite should be coming from…Barb, I think? If she's even gotten an invite yet?


----------



## TheLost (Sep 30, 2014)

jsecordphoto said:


> I've been seeing other photographers on Facebook talk about this...what exactly is ello? I know it's social media but what's it all about?



If facebook and craigslist had a baby... you'd get ELLO.

Its a very simple social media site that is 'supposedly' marketing/ad free...

Ello and the Hype Cycle of a New Social Network -- NYMag 
What is Ello? It is the social network of your dreams, and that is a nightmare | Jess Zimmerman | Comment is free | theguardian.com
BBC News - 'Anti-Facebook' platform Ello attracts thousands


----------



## pjaye (Sep 30, 2014)

sm4him said:


> Sure, I'll try it. But now I'm kinda confused about who my invite should be coming from…Barb, I think? If she's even gotten an invite yet?



I think that's right. As soon as I get mine and join, I'll pm you!


----------



## SnappingShark (Sep 30, 2014)

Thank you Astro - I have forwarded my code onto simplybarb


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 30, 2014)

BrightByNature said:


> Thank you Astro - I have forwarded my code onto simplybarb



No problem ...

FYI .. you have the weirdest Avatar now


----------



## pjaye (Sep 30, 2014)

Got mine! Thank you. Sharon, check your pm.


----------



## pjaye (Sep 30, 2014)

Invite sent to Sharon via PM.


----------



## SnappingShark (Sep 30, 2014)

It's weird, is what it is!!!
It's like a cross between an old typewriter and a website where you learn to code.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 30, 2014)

Well... if everyone else is playing...


----------



## sm4him (Sep 30, 2014)

It might be helpful if we also list what our usernames are there, or state that they are the same as here. Mine's the same as it is pretty much everywhere, sm4him. Go find me…and do NOT put me in your "noise" folder!!


----------



## snerd (Sep 30, 2014)

Ello everyone!!!


----------



## Overread (Sep 30, 2014)

TheLost said:


> If facebook and craigslist had a baby... you'd get ELLO.
> 
> Its a very simple social media site that is 'supposedly' marketing/ad free...



But Craigslist is all about advertising?


----------



## TheLost (Sep 30, 2014)

My ello is @lostbyte ...  

If you get an invite there are no rules about giving more then one back to the forum


----------



## sm4him (Sep 30, 2014)

tirediron said:


> Well... if everyone else is playing...



PM sent; 'Ello, and welcome to the party!


----------



## TheLost (Sep 30, 2014)

Overread said:


> But Craigslist is all about advertising?



But its web design is stuck in 2001.. 

ELLO is.. well.. UGLY.


----------



## SnappingShark (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm @jamiebright


----------



## waday (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm wadaycopa


----------



## waday (Sep 30, 2014)

TheLost said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > But Craigslist is all about advertising?
> ...


It'll get there in time.. right? RIGHT?


----------



## sm4him (Sep 30, 2014)

^ Yeah, so far to say I'm underwhelmed would be a GROSS understatement. But you gotta start somewhere, I guess. They better improve things FAST if they want to have a chance to survive though. I can't even figure out how to post anything! And if I go to the "Features" page, it then won't let me go anywhere else again! I have to just close the window and go back in to ello.co. I know this is *supposed* to be a streamlined, bare bones kind of site, but this is, so far, more like bare bones that have been gnawed on by dogs and left out in the sun for a few years…


----------



## TheLost (Sep 30, 2014)

sm4him said:


> ^ Yeah, so far to say I'm underwhelmed would be a GROSS understatement. But you gotta start somewhere, I guess. They better improve things FAST if they want to have a chance to survive though.


The idea is to get in early and reserve your name.  Then if they do (somehow) survive your covered 



sm4him said:


> I can't even figure out how to post anything! And if I go to the "Features" page, it then won't let me go anywhere else again! I have to just close the window and go back in to ello.co. I know this is *supposed* to be a streamlined, bare bones kind of site, but this is, so far, more like bare bones that have been gnawed on by dogs and left out in the sun for a few years…



Click on your avatar (circle thingy).. Click on the box that says "Say Ello..".. Type in some witty comment.. post.


----------



## sm4him (Sep 30, 2014)

TheLost said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > ^ Yeah, so far to say I'm underwhelmed would be a GROSS understatement. But you gotta start somewhere, I guess. They better improve things FAST if they want to have a chance to survive though.
> ...



Yeah, that's why I joined, and it's what I did with Google+ too. Here's hoping ello gives me more reasons to hang with it than G+ ever did!



TheLost said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > I can't even figure out how to post anything! And if I go to the "Features" page, it then won't let me go anywhere else again! I have to just close the window and go back in to ello.co. I know this is *supposed* to be a streamlined, bare bones kind of site, but this is, so far, more like bare bones that have been gnawed on by dogs and left out in the sun for a few years…
> ...


AH! Well, how 'bout that?!  Thank you--that should have been obvious to me!


----------



## paigew (Sep 30, 2014)

Id love an invite [emoji3]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawks900 (Sep 30, 2014)

Can I get an Invite please.? I will definitely give one back to the forum for sure.

Thank you.


----------



## pjaye (Sep 30, 2014)

Can someone explain to me what the "noise" thing is? My username on there is symplybarb (I'm so not creative)


----------



## waday (Sep 30, 2014)

symplybarb said:


> Can someone explain to me what the "noise" thing is? My username on there is symplybarb (I'm so not creative)


Not entirely sure, but I think that's similar to 'hiding' their posts. You won't see the posts unless you go into the 'noise' section or visit their profile?

I could be completely wrong.


----------



## TheLost (Sep 30, 2014)

symplybarb said:


> Can someone explain to me what the "noise" thing is? My username on there is symplybarb (I'm so not creative)



Ello | wtf


----------



## pjaye (Sep 30, 2014)

From their WTF (their version of FAQ?) 
"It may take a few weeks or a few months for your invitation to arrive, depending on demand and on the date you signed up. We apologize in advance if this seems like a long wait. Ello is worth it!"

How on earth did we all get in so quick then?


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 30, 2014)

symplybarb said:


> From their WTF (their version of FAQ?)
> "It may take a few weeks or a few months for your invitation to arrive, depending on demand and on the date you signed up. We apologize in advance if this seems like a long wait. Ello is worth it!"
> 
> How on earth did we all get in so quick then?



We're TPF !!


----------



## waday (Sep 30, 2014)

Because @TheLost is awesome.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Sep 30, 2014)

can I play?


----------



## pjaye (Sep 30, 2014)

Raj_55555 said:


> can I play?



check your_ C O N V E R S A T I O N

(Edited because I called it a pm)_


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 30, 2014)

symplybarb said:


> Raj_55555 said:
> 
> 
> > can I play?
> ...



It's not a PM

It's a .. C - O - N - V - E- R- S- A- T- I - O - N  !!


----------



## sm4him (Sep 30, 2014)

symplybarb said:


> From their WTF (their version of FAQ?)
> "It may take a few weeks or a few months for your invitation to arrive, depending on demand and on the date you signed up. We apologize in advance if this seems like a long wait. Ello is worth it!"
> 
> How on earth did we all get in so quick then?



I like Astro's answer, but the second possibility is that the "weeks or months" referred to the very beginning, when it was barely out of Alpha testing. Assuming the rollout was something similar to Google+, at the very, very beginning, not only did you have to have an invite, but then you had to wait until there was "room" for you. They only opened it up to a certain set number to start with, then slowly started expanding--so when they went to say, 1500 users instead of 1,000, then the first 500 who had signed up via their invites were "accepted." It really COULD take months sometimes. But then, finally, in the later beta stages, anyone with an invite could get in immediately.
We are, essentially, the really late early adopters.


----------



## sm4him (Sep 30, 2014)

paigew said:


> Id love an invite [emoji3]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Paigew, did you ever get an invite? I think maybe John (tirediron) is supposed to be your invite donor, but for all I know he may still be trying to figure what in the world he just signed up for, and WHY. ;-) (no offense, John, it's just kinda what *I* thought--dang, I'm gettin' old and set in my ways!) 
Anyway, if he doesn't get you an invite soon, let me know and I'll send you one. He can get the next person on the list!


----------



## snerd (Sep 30, 2014)

There is an invite option on the website. Enter e-mail and submit. But it's probably much longer to get it, so can anyone help me out?!


----------



## pjaye (Sep 30, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> symplybarb said:
> 
> 
> > Raj_55555 said:
> ...



I am duly chastised. I beg your forgiveness. (Actually, don't give a crap but it sounded good  )


----------



## TheLost (Sep 30, 2014)

Nobody i know has ever received an invite from the signup on the website (I signed up months ago and they still have not sent me anything).

My invite came from one of my nerd friends a few weeks ago..  

I think they are trying to drum up WANT/NEED from its exclusivity.. while slowly increasing how many invites people get.  A few weeks ago you only got 2 or 3 invites... now you get 5.


----------



## waday (Sep 30, 2014)

TheLost said:


> Nobody i know has ever received an invite from the signup on the website (I signed up months ago and they still have not sent me anything).
> 
> My invite came from one of my nerd friends a few weeks ago..
> 
> I think they are trying to drum up WANT/NEED from its exclusivity.. while slowly increasing how many invites people get.  A few weeks ago you only got 2 or 3 invites... now you get 5.


Hmm.. Sounds a lot like when Gmail first started up. I remember I had 5 invites, then 10, then 50. Then, well, everyone seemed to have one by then.


----------



## waday (Sep 30, 2014)

snerd said:


> There is an invite option on the website. Enter e-mail and submit. But it's probably much longer to get it, so can anyone help me out?!


Check your PM/Conversations.


----------



## snerd (Sep 30, 2014)

Barb beat you, waday. Thanks, Barb! BTW, I am "snerdman".


----------



## pjaye (Sep 30, 2014)

snerd said:


> Barb beat you, waday. Thanks, Barb! BTW, I am "snerdman".



I can't find you on there 

Ignore that, found you.


----------



## oldhippy (Sep 30, 2014)

Can I join.  Ed


----------



## paigew (Sep 30, 2014)

sm4him said:


> Paigew, did you ever get an invite? I think maybe John (tirediron) is supposed to be your invite donor, but for all I know he may still be trying to figure what in the world he just signed up for, and WHY. ;-) (no offense, John, it's just kinda what *I* thought--dang, I'm gettin' old and set in my ways!)
> Anyway, if he doesn't get you an invite soon, let me know and I'll send you one. He can get the next person on the list!


nope not yet! how are you guys sending them? Through pm? I can't wait to check it out  thanks!


----------



## waday (Sep 30, 2014)

@paigew, just sent you a PM. Pay it forward to Mr. @oldhippy!


----------



## snerd (Sep 30, 2014)

Sent Ed an invite.


----------



## oldhippy (Sep 30, 2014)

Do just send it to anyone, or those who request


----------



## snerd (Sep 30, 2014)

Requests


----------



## paigew (Sep 30, 2014)

Yay! I'm in  Who needs an invite next?


----------



## oldhippy (Sep 30, 2014)

My code is not working


----------



## rexbobcat (Sep 30, 2014)

I requested an invite on their site but haven't heard anything yet ><


----------



## paigew (Sep 30, 2014)

rexbobcat said:


> I requested an invite on their site but haven't heard anything yet ><



I'll send you one now


----------



## oldhippy (Sep 30, 2014)

I should wait till my code works, before it pass it on


----------



## snerd (Sep 30, 2014)

Oh, I don't think we use the same code for everyone. After you join, if you wait a bit you can generate your own invite codes. At least that is what I did.


----------



## oldhippy (Sep 30, 2014)

I don't think it likes old guys with beards.  Someone needs to send me a code.


----------



## bigj121 (Sep 30, 2014)

Pretty please for me? [emoji2]


----------



## ronlane (Sep 30, 2014)

Oh what the heck, Next....


----------



## oldhippy (Sep 30, 2014)

I can't invite anyone until I get a correct code.   If not drop me from the loop.  have tried the dead end one to many times now.  Later Ed


----------



## rexbobcat (Oct 1, 2014)

Here's my stuff.

Ello | davecvaughn

Err'body add me.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Oct 1, 2014)

symplybarb said:


> Raj_55555 said:
> 
> 
> > can I play?
> ...


Thanks barb can't wait to check it out and see what the hype is all about , unfortunately I won't be able to fulfill my sworn duty to pay it forward for at least few days as the rock I live under doesn't have an internet connection anymore, the cave-net guys are on holiday due to the festive season, and my office firewall is blocking the website for some reason. Ah well, Karma here I come!


----------



## mmaria (Oct 1, 2014)

Raj_55555 said:


> Thanks barb can't wait to check it out and see what the hype is all about , unfortunately I won't be able to fulfill my sworn duty to pay it forward for at least few days as the rock I live under doesn't have an internet connection anymore, the cave-net guys are on holiday due to the festive season, and my office firewall is blocking the website for some reason. Ah well, Karma here I come!


awwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Raj_55555 (Oct 1, 2014)

mmaria said:


> awwwwwwwwwwwwww


Feeling much better now  , who needs internet anyway 
-- Oh wait! I need internet for TPF!!


----------



## ronlane (Oct 1, 2014)

me, paigew


----------



## pjaye (Oct 1, 2014)

oldhippy said:


> I can't invite anyone until I get a correct code.   If not drop me from the loop.  have tried the dead end one to many times now.  Later Ed



Ed, did you cut and paste the code sent to you? I did, and had to take out a space at the end for it to work.


----------



## oldhippy (Oct 1, 2014)

symplybarb said:


> oldhippy said:
> 
> 
> > I can't invite anyone until I get a correct code.   If not drop me from the loop.  have tried the dead end one to many times now.  Later Ed
> ...


Finally got in with code from Snerd  he had left off the last 3 characters .
Do I forward the code I was given. If not how do I generate a new one.


----------



## pjaye (Oct 1, 2014)

oldhippy said:


> Ed, did you cut and paste the code sent to you? I did, and had to take out a space at the end for it to work.


Finally got in with code from Snerd  he had left off the last 3 characters .
Do I forward the code I was given. If not how do I generate a new one.[/QUOTE]

Glad you got it to work! The codes don't show fully in the box so it's easy to miss characters when sending the code out. 

CLick the icon at the top of your ello screen that shows a circle with a plus sign. It will allow you to generate an invite code that you can then send via conversation to whoever is next on the list.


----------



## BillM (Oct 1, 2014)

Well if all the cool kids are playing I want in too !!!!


----------



## pjaye (Oct 1, 2014)

BillM said:


> Well if all the cool kids are playing I want in too !!!!



Well, Bill, I'm not cool but playing anyways. Check your conversations.


----------



## BillM (Oct 1, 2014)

Thanks Barb 

@billm-tpf


----------



## bentcountershaft (Oct 1, 2014)

I'd like to jump on this band wagon as well, please.


----------



## paigew (Oct 1, 2014)

ronlane said:


> me, paigew


pm sent!


----------



## BillM (Oct 1, 2014)

anyone figure out how to actually use it lol


----------



## pjaye (Oct 1, 2014)

BillM said:


> anyone figure out how to actually use it lol



Nope. But it's not blocked at work like facebook is (yet) so just kind of wandering around. Not much to do on there.


----------



## paigew (Oct 1, 2014)

BillM said:


> anyone figure out how to actually use it lol


I think I got it...I read a little about the faq

friends...who you really want to see
noise....stuff you might want to see, if your bored etc, but you don't want it clogging up your feed
to post just click on the black box next to your profile "say ello"


----------



## oldhippy (Oct 1, 2014)

Anyone wanting in. I have the code. need email address to send.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Oct 1, 2014)

oldhippy said:


> Anyone wanting in. I have the code. need email address to send.



Thanks!  I'd be happy to pay if forward to anyone that pm's me.


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 1, 2014)

paigew said:


> BillM said:
> 
> 
> > anyone figure out how to actually use it lol
> ...



You actually read the instructions ?

I'm impressed


----------



## ronlane (Oct 1, 2014)

paigew said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > me, paigew
> ...



Thanks Paige. I will get on there this afternoon.


----------



## paigew (Oct 1, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> paigew said:
> 
> 
> > BillM said:
> ...


I always read instructions


----------



## snerd (Oct 1, 2014)

Looks like we made a difference. Got this email from them......




Ello




Hi!
Ello grew at an incredible rate this week. It feels like we’re throwing the best party on the internet together.

Thank you for making Ello awesome.



While our tech crew stayed up all night keeping the servers happy, they also made huge strides in releasing new features.

What’s new today:
Big security force-field
Made it hard for people who weren’t hugged enough as children from spamming
Mobile Ello got way better
You can now cut images & paste them into the omnibar
Squashed lots of bugs
What’s coming very, very soon:
Mute: Hide a user that’s bugging you
Block: Stop a user from seeing or commenting on your posts
Filter adult content: turn it on or turn it off

Extra super surprise awesome emoji thingy that Matt built
Much love.

:sparkles:

Ello




ello.co


email settings


unsubscribe
Ello, 7 Maple St #111, Burlington, VT 05401


----------



## ronlane (Oct 1, 2014)

bentcountershaft said:


> oldhippy said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone wanting in. I have the code. need email address to send.
> ...



Check your PM's.


----------



## Lucky Lucas (Oct 2, 2014)

I would love an invite to Ello if someone feels like giving one! 

-Lucky


----------



## The gehrmanns (Oct 2, 2014)

I'd love to jump on the pay it forward invite wagon too!


----------



## sm4him (Oct 2, 2014)

ronlane said:


> Oh what the heck, Next....



Hey Ron, did you ever got on? I can't find you to friend you.


----------



## ronlane (Oct 2, 2014)

sm4him said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > Oh what the heck, Next....
> ...



You can't see that I'm stalking you on there


----------



## sm4him (Oct 2, 2014)

ronlane said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > ronlane said:
> ...



No, no I can't!!  I want to stalk you too, but you must be hiding in the ello bushes.


----------



## pjaye (Oct 2, 2014)

Sharon, he's on my friends list, you can stalk him from there.


----------



## ronlane (Oct 2, 2014)

sm4him said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > sm4him said:
> ...



Hehehe. Find me if you can.


----------



## BillM (Oct 2, 2014)

Not much else to do there but stalk lol


----------



## sm4him (Oct 2, 2014)

symplybarb said:


> Sharon, he's on my friends list, you can stalk him from there.



Ooooh, how tricky and sneaky! I like that. 



ronlane said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > ronlane said:
> ...



HA! I could, and I did!! Now, you gotta watch me every minute, because you never know when I'll be lurking, bwahahaha!

Seriously, though--does anyone else have any trouble with searching for people? Sometimes it works for me and sometimes it doesn't.


----------



## sm4him (Oct 2, 2014)

BillM said:


> Not much else to do there but stalk lol



Right?  No cute kitty memes or ANYthing. It's kinda more like the world's biggest group texting convention.


----------



## snerd (Oct 2, 2014)

Yeah, it was new and neat for about............ 21 hours.


----------



## BillM (Oct 2, 2014)

I can't tell if I am talking with 1 member or 10  members, or none for that matter


----------



## pjaye (Oct 3, 2014)

sm4him said:


> Seriously, though--does anyone else have any trouble with searching for people? Sometimes it works for me and sometimes it doesn't.



Yes, I'm having a hard time finding people. Of course, I'm also assuming they are using the same name as they have on TPF. 



sm4him said:


> BillM said:
> 
> 
> > Not much else to do there but stalk lol
> ...



I posted pictures.  



BillM said:


> I can't tell if I am talking with 1 member or 10  members, or none for that matter


I keep talking to you but you don't talk back!


----------



## pjaye (Oct 3, 2014)

BillM said:


> Not much else to do there but stalk lol



Are you my stalker? I kind of like having a stalker, makes me feel all warm and fuzzy... in  a creepy kind of way.


----------



## paigew (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm not really liking it either. The text is so small I can barely read. Its hard too use/find people. The color/contrast is off especially on bw images. But worst. They haven't disabled right click download


----------



## sm4him (Oct 3, 2014)

symplybarb said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously, though--does anyone else have any trouble with searching for people? Sometimes it works for me and sometimes it doesn't.
> ...



Yeah, I'm also assuming that they are using something close to their TPF name, but even then--I've had several instances where I put them into the search function and it doesn't find them. Like with Ron; I had the right name, it just wasn't finding him. Probably because he was hiding behind that bush, stalking me. 
I had a couple earlier where it wasn't finding them, but then I closed the browser and went back in a few minutes later, and then it did find them.

Oh, and I completely missed your pictures, but now I commented on them!

I'm really trying to give Ello a chance, but so far...it's just not giving me any reason to love it.


----------



## sm4him (Oct 3, 2014)

paigew said:


> I'm not really liking it either. The text is so small I can barely read. Its hard too use/find people. The color/contrast is off especially on bw images. *But worst. They haven't disabled right click download*



Uh-oh!! Deal. Breaker.


----------



## paigew (Oct 3, 2014)

I know!!!!!!


----------



## pjaye (Oct 3, 2014)

sm4him said:


> I'm really trying to give Ello a chance, but so far...it's just not giving me any reason to love it.



I know. It also does not work at all on my kobo. Which doesn't surprise me, because TPF doesn't work well on there either, although it's been better since the forum change. 

On ello, I can't comment, or view pictures or refresh the feed on the kobo. Since I use the kobo exclusively at home, I almost never boot up the laptop there, I won't be on it much.


----------



## Lucryster (Oct 3, 2014)

Oh id love to try it out.


----------



## Lucryster (Oct 3, 2014)

Got my invite! If someone needs one just pm!


----------



## MichaelHenson (Oct 7, 2014)

Thanks to @Lucryster I received my invite and signed up! Thanks!

If anyone needs an invite, PM me your email.


----------



## TheLost (Oct 8, 2014)




----------

